# Hunters Beware



## djrockinsteve (Jul 10, 2010)

This is from a San Francisco Newspaper.







These folks are out there and breeding.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jul 10, 2010)

ROFLMAO!!! 

really?!?! the meat at the store is engineered??? WOW!! never knew that!!! i gues the writter thinks its ok for the hunters to kill for sport as she dont say anything about that!!! 

what a freaking moron! id rather have hunted meat since it has (hopefully) died LESS painfully and led a full happy life.... jeesh some people should be drowned at birth!!! where is Darwin when we need him....


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 10, 2010)

give em a break they're from San Francisco..LOL


----------



## Brintk (Jul 10, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> This is from a San Francisco Newspaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not only is the meat in San Francisco made right there in the store, but it is displayed in an aesthetically pleasing manner right next to the "herbs" that she uses for cooking. 

Alice B. Tokeless Chicken anyone?


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 10, 2010)

a friend of mine had this on facebook recently, so i will continue with my original statement, lol
PETA-people eating tasty animals
i'm not a vegetarian but i eat them 
and
there is a place for all God's creatures...next to the mashed taters
i also should say the same thing here i did there...i love animals, i am a softy. (3 dogs, 3 cats, say no more) but i think every animal has their purpose. some to work, some for companionship, and some to eat. thank you for letting me rant.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jul 10, 2010)

ROF @ the mashed taters !!! almost snorted the coke i was drinking !!! man does that burn!!! hahhahaa


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 10, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> ROF @ the mashed taters !!! almost snorted the coke i was drinking !!! man does that burn!!! hahhahaa



now i'm rof jc
didn't mean to make you burn your nose...if we're gonna get a co2 burn, let's get it from our primaries, lol


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 10, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> ROF @ the mashed taters !!! almost snorted the coke i was drinking !!! man does that burn!!! hahhahaa



Dan leads Nikki off to corner for snorting coke. Yes it will burn your nose!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 10, 2010)

Im no hunter cause I dont think I could bring myself to shoot the animal as I too am an animal lover but I do eat the meat. My friend trades me venison for my wine all the time.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jul 10, 2010)

i dont hunt at all, hubs wants to . he has been advised the deer/whatever he hits is to go to the butcher before coming home! i do not want to see bambi splayed and gutted....but i will cook and eat bambi when taken outta pretty little packages from the butchers LOL!!!

and i escaped the corner in order to look up a recipe LMAO!


----------



## Mud (Jul 10, 2010)

<facepalm> Sadly, this could be real. It's hard to believe anyone could be this dumb and manage to write down their thoughts, though. 

I hunt but don't want to. Thinking of planting a mine field out where they run across our property. Burgers for everyone!


----------



## Boyd (Jul 11, 2010)

Haven't hunted since 1960.

Got out of the Air Force, bought a brand new Remington 12 Ga. pump. 

Went out and shot a bunch of teal, came home and cleaned them.

Got hives and said to myself GOD doesn't seem to want you to be shooting things.

Still got my 50 year old pretty much new shotgun tho.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jul 11, 2010)

Back when I could, I hunted a lot. 
I found out quickly that I preferred the taste of "Wild" game over anything similar you can buy in the store.
Wild hog fattened on acorns is much better to me than corn fattened pork.
Same thing with "wabbits". Much better wild, than pen raised.
I took a vow just recently to never get into the P/C line of thinking,,, so now you understand.
SOME PEOPLE ARE JUST SO STUPID!
Kids need to be taught where the food comes from and how you get it.
I've seen shows on people in the Phillipines where a man rasied dogs for slaughter. He had a pet dog, but still raised dogs for consumption.
Down in South America, they have guinee pigs running around in the huts. When it's time, they take one for dinner.
When times get bad enough, not only will I be able to eat about anything, but also prepare it too.


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 11, 2010)

myakkagldwngr said:


> When times get bad enough, not only will I be able to eat about anything, but also prepare it too.


amen wngr, our teenage son has hunted and fished since practically birth. i know he, too, would survive if anything drastic ever happened. i think of hunting kinda like wine making...it's a self-suffiency thing.


----------



## Deezil (Jul 23, 2010)

Mud said:


> <facepalm> Sadly, this could be real. It's hard to believe anyone could be this dumb and manage to write down their thoughts, though.
> 
> I hunt but don't want to. Thinking of planting a mine field out where they run across our property. Burgers for everyone!



Thank god Sprite doesnt burn like coke.. 

"It's hard to believe anyone could be this dumb and manage to write down their thoughts, though."

Even rereading it makes me laugh!


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 23, 2010)

I have killed many animals for food over the years. Especially when I lived in the "bush".

I can't honestly say I have ever hunted. I never found much fun in killing anything. I just did what I needed to do.

I still say "shoot" them all!! And share!!


----------



## Mud (Jul 23, 2010)

When I go hunting it's work. It's about bagging a deer, not fun usually. And I like animals, too. This spring I carried a fawn out of the road. It was probably less than 2 weeks old. It still had the instinct to stay still when endangered, only it tried that in front of the car on a curve in the road. So I carried it out of the road. Then it followed me back to the car, so had to do it again. Very cool experience. That deer probably didn't weigh 20#.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jul 23, 2010)

Vegetarian is an old Cherokee word meaning "doesn't hunt well".


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jul 23, 2010)

UglyBhamGuy said:


> Vegetarian is an old Cherokee word meaning "doesn't hunt well".



Nice -


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jul 23, 2010)

I stopped hunting and fishing a long time ago. I still have my guns and fishing poles though - you never know. I was rumaging around today for something in my file cabinet and noticed the top box of 12 guage shells have 1980 wrote on them. At least I dated them huh.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jul 24, 2010)

I got to the point I enjoyed shooting more than hunting. Now that I can't do either, I miss both of them very much.
I had more fun shooting dove on the wing or even target practicing with a black powder muzzle loader.
But back when I was young and dumb,, hunting was something that fit right in with country living.


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 24, 2010)

myakkagldwngr said:


> I got to the point I enjoyed shooting more than hunting. Now that I can't do either, I miss both of them very much.
> I had more fun shooting dove on the wing or even target practicing with a black powder muzzle loader.
> But back when I was young and dumb,, hunting was something that fit right in with country living.



yes, it is a way of life, especially when you were raised on it...but i find it rewarding in many ways. not only do we provide meals for the family, but we share time together, experience mother nature in ALL her forms, not just the pretty ones, and again, the self-sufficiency aspect makes me be able to watch the news and think..."what the hell, i can live without...stores, cars, etc, if i have too".
dove season will be coming up in a little over a month here in west kentucky. it'll be hot, but i'll be out in the field with my youngest uncle, son and a cousin, our best little dog (she looks just like my avatar), some cold beverage and we'll shoot not only doves but alot of sh*t, too, and we'll have a blast! i think i'll slip some cold wine in on the guys...i'll let you know how it goes, lol


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jul 25, 2010)

i've been hunting and fishing all my life. nothing wrong with it. in fact, it's the best way to keep populations in check. without deer hunters, there would be more deer getting hit on the road. now that's a nasty way to go, not to mention the danger for humans.

it's the hunters that aren't safe, shoot waaay over thier limit and kill to leave lay that give good hunters a bad rap. there are bad apples in every tree, but doesn't mean the tree will make bad wine! lol


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 25, 2010)

Midwest Vintner said:


> there are bad apples in every tree, but doesn't mean the tree will make bad wine! lol



great way to put it midwest! too hot over there in MO, too??
i'll pray for it to rain on ya'll first, if you pray for it to come our way when you're done with it, lol.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 25, 2010)

Last year some Amish brothers went hunting with their dog. When they were finished they put the "loaded" rifle in the buggy and started home. Sometime on the way the dog jumped up and as it came down it's paw landed on the trigger setting it off. It hit the one brother. Not fatally I think.

Here's Your Sign!


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 25, 2010)

Doesn't sound like a true hunting dog.

A true hunting dog would have took care of business with the first shot.

I learned a long time ago, if you cant take it in the first shot, maybe you shouldn't be pulling the trigger!

I feel the same about a campfire.

My Dad taught me a long time ago, "How many matches does it take to start a fire?"

It had beter be one, because that may be all you have.


----------

